# Catholic's are sublimely taught to look upon Jesus Christ as unable to help you.



## dudley (Jan 15, 2012)

Catholic's are sublimely taught, as were the sons of Sceva, to look upon Jesus Christ as unable to help you. I know , I was a roman catholic and left that church in 2006and by the grace of God I am now a Presbyterian and a Reformed Protestant
I read the first article in the confessional Presbyterian Vol 7 , Holy Communion in the Theology of John Knox‘. I read and studied it 3 times and I am convinced John Knox and the view of the author of the article Glen Clary are dead on correct. When I was a Roman catholic I at one time believed the catholic doctrine of transubstantiation. However I never experienced receiving Jesus in the bread wafer that Catholics also worship, that I always found repulsive. Now I know as Presbyterian I receive the bread and wine as symbols of the true Jesus Christ. However they nourish my soul they are symbols of the spiritual food Christ gave to us and thus I receive Jesus who is present when I receive as a Presbyterian , I did not experience that aspect when I was catholic. I believe the Presbyterian position of receiving Christ in the word of the Gospel and through the spirit and receiving Christ in communion spiritually is not only correct I am coming to know my savior in a way did not before. The bread remains bread and the wine remains wine because they are symbols of the true communion who is Christ himself. I also now know Christ because the word is also preached in the Presbyterian church and was not in the catholic church, we heard stories about saints and popes after the gospel was read…
To summarize in a few words... 
If the Religious leaders claim Jesus IS in the wafer. Then they are IDOL worshippers. I am thankful I am now a Presbyterian.

1Tm: 2:5: "For there is one God, and ONE MEDIATOR between God and men, the man Christ Jesus" - not the dead and buried woman, Mary! 
FORSAKE BABYLON or suffer the consequences.

39 Articles of Religion
Article XXII. Of Purgatory.
The Romish Doctrine concerning Purgatory, Pardons, Worshipping and Adoration, as well of Images as of Relics, and also Invocation of Saints, is a fond thing, vainly invented, and grounded upon no warranty of Scripture, but rather repugnant to the Word of God.

Revelation 22:14-15 
14 Blessed are those who do His commandments [not papal bull], that they may have the right to the tree of life, and may enter through the gates into the city. But outside are the ashes of dogs and sorcerers and sexually immoral and murderers and idolaters, and whoever loves and practices a lie.

The pope and "vagabonds" in Rome, as in Acts chapter 19, have no faith in Christ whatsoever. They, like the sons of Sceva have faith in MAN. Period! And that is why they glorify MANKIND in Rome. Seriously! Walk into ANY Roman Catholic church and what do you see? 
A DEAD Jesus on the cross 
A DEAD Jesus in the arms of Mary 
An INFANT Jesus in the arms of Mary 
A CHILD Jesus on the back of St. Christopher. 
Now... look around. What else do you see? 
A LIVE Mary in statues 
A LIVE St. Joseph in statues 
A LIVE ST. Stanislaus... St. Blaze... St. Anthony... St Jerome... etc. 
In the Roman Catholic church you see MANKIND depicted as being able to help you. But Jesus Christ is either DEAD or a helpless child being held or helped by mankind. Catholic's are taught, as were the sons of Sceva, to look upon Jesus Christ as unable to help you, however MANKIND can help you instead. In fact, notice that ALL the statues of mankind in the Roman Catholic churches have kneelers in front of them! The church of Rome boldly teaches that God the Father is also helpless! They shout boldly that ONLY MAN can hear your prayers! That's why the kneelers before the statues of MANKIND are so prevalent in Roman Catholic churches!
Case in point. What will this "faith in mankind" prevent the Catholic from experiencing? 
2 Corinthians 11:23-31 states, "Are they ministers of Christ? (I speak as a fool) I am more; in labours more abundant, in stripes above measure, in prisons more frequent, in deaths oft. Of the Jews five times received I forty stripes save one. Thrice was I beaten with rods, once was I stoned, thrice I suffered shipwreck, a night and a day I have been in the deep; In journeyings often, in perils of waters, in perils of robbers, in perils by mine own countrymen, in perils by the heathen, in perils in the city, in perils in the wilderness, in perils in the sea, in perils among false brethren; In weariness and painfulness, in watchings often, in hunger and thirst, in fastings often, in cold and nakedness. Beside those things that are without, that which cometh upon me daily, the care of all the churches. Who is weak, and I am not weak? who is offended, and I burn not? If I must needs glory, I will glory of the things which concern mine infirmities. The God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which is blessed for evermore, knoweth that I lie not."

The apostle Paul is not seeking fame or glory for himself. No he seeks glory and honor to be bestowed upon God Almighty for blessing him with the strength to endure such attacks as this. His very much alive, breathing, and healthy body proclaims the Almighty to be a God that does indeed protect His own from death, and at the same time allow for Him to be glorified for all mankind to see. Yet the Pope who claims to be the entire World's Christian example openly proclaims otherwise. He drives about in a bullet proof "man-made" Pope-mobile proclaiming to all the world that God Almighty is unable to protect him as He did Paul. Therefore he must seek the help of mankind, the "created" beings of a living God to protect him instead. The Pope boldly tells all the loyal and trusting Catholic people that faith in God to protect you is a foolish act and you should rely on SELF or other men rather than God your Creator in desperate times of need. THAT is why they teach they can create a god for them to eat! That is the ultimate method of teaching the masses to worship the man.
Is not the Pope suppose to be the leader of the Catholic people? Is he not to be their example of Christian faith? Is he not suppose to show the weak in faith how a man of God trusts his Creator and by so doing glorify the Almighty at the same time? Shame on him for making such a vile and disgusting statement! Shame on him for making all Catholics appear to be as weak as he is! Shame on him for proclaiming the Almighty is a weak and useless God! I have met many Catholics over the years that have far greater faith than this man will ever have!
So I ask, when will the faithful Catholic stand up and proclaim that this church is no longer blessed of God? When will the true Christians still in this church open their eyes and see what their church leaders have done to their house of worship? When will the strong and God fearing Catholic shout from the rooftops that Hell has prevailed against the gates of this church! I know they are still in there! I have met them, and Revelation 18:1-4 states plainly that they are still in their. Fact is, the elect is in ALL the corrupted churches of the World. And as Revelation 18:1-4 states, they are about to LEAVE! THEY HAVE HAD ENOUGH!! 
Pray for them my friends. Pray that they too will soon see that the church they call home has become "the habitation of devils and the hold of ever foul spirit." Pray that they will leave this "cage of every unclean bird" before the PLAGUES of Revelation fall upon them. For soon, very soon, all the world will see with their very owns eyes that the Scriptures were RIGHT! And Rome is WRONG!


----------

